
Show HN: HowManyPeople.biz – Let customers see if there's a crowd before they go - jasbur
http://howmanypeople.biz
======
jasbur
This is a simple web site that I put together for small businesses that want
to keep crowds small and avoid lines at their businesses while running at a
limited capacity. It includes a simple app to keep tally which is then visible
to people searching for you.

It's totally free for all to use and any feedback is appreciated!

------
summitsummit
why not just google the place and see it on the activity map? it shows you
live traffic stats. it will be difficult to compete against google i imagine.

~~~
jasbur
Google will give a relative measure of how busy the space currently is but
doesn't give an exact number or a sense of how full a location is relative to
any temporary capacity limits that might be in place.

